# iPad 1 wifi 16Go



## jerlaboule (16 Mai 2012)

Bonjour
Je peux avoir un iPad 1 wifi 16Go + house pour 180, est ce que cela vaut le coup ?
Sachant que c'est pour mettre principalement des apps pour mon fils de 3 ans, pour éviter qu'il prenne mon 4S pour jouer à Tom le chat. 

Merci


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Mai 2012)

Bonjour !

Pour l'utilisation que tu en as, j'avoue que j'aurai personnellement du mal à mettre 180. Mais si ton budget te le permet, alors oui ça vaut le coup, à condition qu'il soit en bon état !

Il est à 279 sur le refurb.


----------



## jerlaboule (16 Mai 2012)

Merci. 
Au départ j'aurai préféré un iPod touch aux environs de 80/100, mais ils sont rarement en bon état. 
Pour ce qui est du prix sur le refurb, je trouve ça très cher.


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Mai 2012)

Le meilleur prix est celui auquel tu le vends... donc bon...
Ils ne sont pas d'occasion sur le refurb, c'est du "quasi neuf" avec 1 an de garantie, que tu n'auras pas.

C'est n'est pas si cher que ça pour le produit au final.
Mais ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet


----------



## jerlaboule (16 Mai 2012)

À trop réfléchir, il s'est vendu. 

Merci


----------



## KevZqn (16 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, je te conseil un iPad 2, tu peux en trouver dans les 250.

Plus puissant, et tu pourras mettre des photos à montrer en famille, skype etc..

Voila et bonne chance !


----------



## jerlaboule (16 Mai 2012)

Sans façons, 180 c'était le grand max de plus je rappelle que c'est mon fils d'a peine 3 ans qui l'utilisera. 
Je vais voir pour un iPod touch.


----------



## Cblogpad (16 Mai 2012)

3 ans?! iPad, iPod touch, heuuuu ton fils mériterait de passer des test QI, a cet âge là c'est maternelle 1ère année. Moi je serais toi, je penserais à l'imac 27 pouces


----------



## jerlaboule (16 Mai 2012)

Mon fils prend parfois mon 4S et sait très bien ou se trouve l'app Tom le chat pourtant dans un dossier, sais ou "cliquer" pour fermer les fenêtres de pub, etc. 
Il sait aussi ou se trouve les photos, les faire défiler et autre. 
C'est mon 1er, je ne sais pas si il est en avance ou pas mais ce qui est certain c'est su'il se débrouille pas trop mal.

Édit : l'imac 27 est dans le bureau habituellement mais malheureusement en réparation pour les tâches grises sur l'écran.


----------

